# Mats, mats and more mats



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

The dreaded mats have arrived. I have tried to keep brushing Oscar but they just keep appearing. I am going to have to give up and get his coat cut again. I really like his coat a bit longer but its so difficult to keep on top of it. Can anyone recommend a good brush. I've got a couple of metal combs but Oscar hates me using them.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I find that the comb really does work the best. Jake's coat is terrible. I actually just cut him down yesterday. It is just too hard.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I always go through with the slicker first, to smooth out and get rid of any loose fur. Then I go through with the comb, every time the comb gets stuck on a mat, I cut into the mat a couple of times vertically, then hold the fur at the base where is meets the skin and try to tease it out.

I must admit, I think I am luckier than some with the mats. Tilly's coat it quite long at the moment and I spend about 10 minutes 2 or 3 times a week, which seems to be enough to keep on top of it. Her coat is quite wooly and fleecy, but not too curly. 

Have you got any photos of Oscar? I'm sure he will look gorgeous with his coat shorter, I quite like the shorter look!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I always go through with the slicker first, to smooth out and get rid of any loose fur. Then I go through with the comb, every time the comb gets stuck on a mat, I cut into the mat a couple of times vertically, then hold the fur at the base where is meets the skin and try to tease it out.
> 
> I must admit, I think I am luckier than some with the mats. Tilly's coat it quite long at the moment and I spend about 10 minutes 2 or 3 times a week, which seems to be enough to keep on top of it. Her coat is quite wooly and fleecy, but not too curly.
> 
> Have you got any photos of Oscar? I'm sure he will look gorgeous with his coat shorter, I quite like the shorter look!


I do the same thing! I got a great slicker on Ebay I will try and find it. The ones at the pet store just slid off her but this one actually works. Molly only gets them on her ears and armpits so I am lucky but we keep her coat short it's so much easier like that! I used to love the long shaggy look but now I look at pics of her and think "what was I thinking" short is so easy!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I just use a comb as the slicker brush doesn't seem to do anything. My problem is that Nellie will not let me comb her especially on her legs and feet. She wriggles and goes to bite (not that she would). I love her curls but it is easier to keep her short.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

vickie said:


> The dreaded mats have arrived. I have tried to keep brushing Oscar but they just keep appearing. I am going to have to give up and get his coat cut again. I really like his coat a bit longer but its so difficult to keep on top of it. Can anyone recommend a good brush. I've got a couple of metal combs but Oscar hates me using them.


If you really want to keep his coat longer for now maybe you could find a groomer that will bath and brush out without a haircut - or ask for a tiny trim, but I think you will find that in time his coat will need to be cut shorter anyway, most Cockapoo's coats just grow thicker and wider - I know my boy's coat did - so they just end up looking better groomed shorter, if you have seen my recent post on Dudley turning 2 you will see pictures of him growing up, he had a lovely soft shaggy coat at around a year but at around 15 months I cut it back to around 3 ins in length and maintain it at about that now.


----------

